# Lets help the enviroment



## bridy (May 20, 2010)

Hi All, 

I really believe more people should do recyling in Dubai. If you are one of the people that do, then all the power to you. It isnt going to change the world but doing our bit will help. 

I am amazed at all of the waste me and my partner can use over the course of a week and i think its a crime to not recycle it. 

There are different places you can use to recycle in Dubai, i use the one at the side of the large Spinneys in Umm Sequeim.

Please, if its at all possible try to make an effort and do your bit. 

Thanks. 

Bridy.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

The municipalty needs to get involved to make it work.
I have seen it work back home with three different coloured household collection bins.
General rubbish
Recyclable rubbish
Green waste.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

stewart said:


> The municipalty needs to get involved to make it work.
> I have seen it work back home with three different coloured household collection bins.
> General rubbish
> Recyclable rubbish
> Green waste.


it exists in Dubai, and it goes back to companies to purchase those too, not only municipality...


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

I know at AR at the beginning of the year there was a big push on to do the recycling thing, from Emaar .... even went to a promised start date etc etc ... It came, it went and then dead silence ever since....

Pre-empting its start here, I thought finally people are waking up here in ME ..... you beauty here we go ... (just like back home in Oz as Stewy has already intimated )... obviously not !!

We are lucky enough to have two small recycling stations at work, (where at least they are showing some initiative ..... ) so that's at least where some of waste goes ...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> I.
> 
> We are lucky enough to have two small recycling stations at work, (where at least they are showing some initiative ..... ) so that's at least where some of waste goes ...


It appears that some workplaces are doing the right thing.
One of our building sites separates and recycles everything.
It also saves the company a fortune in rubbish bills as local companies come and pick up the separated piles of scrap for free.
These companies then make money by reselling the scrap.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

stewart said:


> It appears that some workplaces are doing the right thing.
> One of our building sites separates and recycles everything.
> It also saves the company a fortune in rubbish bills as local companies come and pick up the separated piles of scrap for free.
> These companies then make money by reselling the scrap.


we ordered caps for the whole office and got rid of plastic caps forever


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

not really Andy, just normal cups with company logo... could you drink from a dutch cup? i'd love to see how you manage ))


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bridy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I really believe more people should do recyling in Dubai. If you are one of the people that do, then all the power to you. It isnt going to change the world but doing our bit will help.
> 
> ...


I agree Bridy. I also use that recycling places, as well as the ones on the Beach Road (of which there are loads). 

There are not enough facilities in Dubai yet, but more than there were just a few years ago. The more people use them, the more will be provided.

People should also be reducing their use of plastic bags and taking their own reusable ones to the supermarkets.

-


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm surprised that the facilities are so few and far between, especially as I drive past a massive billboard twice a day with a picture of Sheikh Mo with the caption "mankind will always thank Your Highness for your historic resolution on Green Dubai".


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> People should also be reducing their use of plastic bags and taking their own reusable ones to the supermarkets.
> 
> -


Most of people are using supermarket bags for the garbage...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Most of people are using supermarket bags for the garbage...


They must have very small bins then.

-


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> They must have very small bins then.
> 
> -


Yep, the one time I tried to use a normal sized bin bag, I couldn't fit it into our garbage chute, a filled supermarket carrier bag is about the biggest thing it will take.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> Yep, the one time I tried to use a normal sized bin bag, I couldn't fit it into our garbage chute, a filled supermarket carrier bag is about the biggest thing it will take.


Must be a small chute. I lived in a apartment some time ago and 50 litre bags fitted in the chute just fine. Anyway, many people live in villas so no issues there.


On the the eco issue. I do wish companies would use less packaging. 

-


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Most of people are using supermarket bags for the garbage...


For the want of of not wanting to just throw the empty bags themselves in the bin we have been doing this for years ... Not the best answer for the environment, but at east its better than doing nothing at all with the original bag ...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> For the want of of not wanting to just throw the empty bags themselves in the bin we have been doing this for years ... Not the best answer for the environment, but at east its better than doing nothing at all with the original bag ...


I use cloth reusable bags for my shopping.
They should do as some other countries do and charge consumers for plastic bags at the checkout.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

stewart said:


> I use cloth reusable bags for my shopping.
> They should do as some other countries do and charge consumers for plastic bags at the checkout.


they tried that in Carrefour, it didn't work very well


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ajman is banning all plastic bags from the end of this year, it's an initiative by Sheikh Abdul Aziz Al Nuami, and i applaud it.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> I use cloth reusable bags for my shopping.
> They should do as some other countries do and charge consumers for plastic bags at the checkout.


Hey bro, I new there was just a little more than our beer drinking, charm and good looks that we have in common .... 

On the home trips we top off with a resupply of the Bunnings cloth bags and the Coles or Woolies cold shopping freezer travel bags and bring them back here ... they're only pennies, by comparison ....:clap2:

In Carrefour's defence, they've had the cold bags available here for probably the better part of 10 years and they're not expensive either !! ... :clap2: ... generally they're hanging up on those centre pillars around the freezer section ... :clap2::clap2:

Happy to bring back a supply for others in late Jul/Aug if you like ..... just send us a PM


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Hey bro, I new there was just a little more than our beer drinking, charm and good looks that we have in common ....
> 
> On the home trips we top off with a resupply of the Bunnings cloth bags and the Coles or Woolies cold shopping freezer travel bags and bring them back here ... they're only pennies, by comparison ....:clap2:
> 
> ...


I have plenty bags and carrefour freezer bags 2, cause I keep forgetting to take them  and end up buying more 
Spinneys have them to.
But nothing as good as the bunnings bag bro :clap2:

To top it off all my non meat scraps go to the worm farm, its the best when you want to go for a fish, and the worm wee great for the garden as you probably know:eyebrows:
Wish I had one here.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

My company actually insists on recycling and provides large bins, which we can even use for all recyclable waste from home.

My apartment block has also recently started providing recycle bins for different types of waste. It's is fairly well used considering that the bins are always full. Either that or they are neglecting to empty the bins!
I used to have arguments with my ex since he refused to recycle and have forced him on a fair few occasions to retrieve recyclable waste from the rubbish bin.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> Hey bro, I new there was just a little more than our beer drinking, charm and good looks that we have in common ....
> 
> On the home trips we top off with a resupply of the Bunnings cloth bags and the Coles or Woolies cold shopping freezer travel bags and bring them back here ... they're only pennies, by comparison ....:clap2:
> 
> ...


If you are offering to bring stuff back from OZ you could make _someone_ very happy by buying them a couple of bags of Violet Crumbles 

-


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> I have plenty bags and carrefour freezer bags 2, cause I keep forgetting to take them  and end up buying more
> Spinneys have them to.
> But nothing as good as the bunnings bag bro :clap2:
> 
> ...


Pretty sure there's a couple of bram bueys packed away up stairs, i'll have a look for you before next weekend ! .... 28th !!!! remind me ... before !!!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like a shopping trip is on hopefully late July early August when back in Oz _(specifically for visiting the "second" love of my life for a few days .... my Mum)_ ... _(depending whether I have to go to Bangalore or and Dallas at that time)_

So what have we got ... 

Bunnings bags
Violet Crumble bars ...(you've just reminded me .... might go and have a piece right now .... mmmm yummo !) ....... and for Elphy, what about some Bundy Rum and Darrell Lea licorice as well ... you're right the Violet Crumble bars _"pieces packs"_ are very nice .... just had a piece ..... mmmmm?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Does anyone know a recycling location in the Ibn Battuta mall area? They used to do plastic and paper recycling in our building and it was always crazy amounts of stuff piled up in the lobby area of our building. They stopped that after like 2 months  The need is there, but our building people didnt want to deal with it  

If there is an option, I would like to use it.


----------



## stephenhart (Oct 14, 2010)

*Recycling*

I have a load of cardboard boxes and a fridge and freezer for recycling. Do you know any companies that collect and take to the recycling areas ?

Steve


bridy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I really believe more people should do recyling in Dubai. If you are one of the people that do, then all the power to you. It isnt going to change the world but doing our bit will help.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Recycling in Dubai? Honestly, there isn't that much of it despite the reclycling facilities that we are starting to see there is apparently no way of recycling glass here 

If you leave the items by a dumpster you'll find that some chaps will take it away and find a home. They can earn a little cash by selling on the boxes too.

If you want a good home for the fridge and freezer (assuming they are in working order) please contact Faisel at Take my Junk Home Page and he'll arrange collection.
-


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Recycling? Think just getting the majority of people to put their rubbish in a bin would be a major achievement.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

No recylcling - can't imagine it.

What happens to rubbish now... landfill or burned off?



PS: Moving to UAE soon, currently in Australia.


----------

